# Flash for FoCal - Anyone try it?



## Jim Saunders (Aug 14, 2013)

I've used FoCal to good effect on short lenses with overhead light, but for the longer ones the idea of using a couple flashes popped (sorry) in my head; Anyone try it yet? Google didn't turn up anything on the subject.

Jim


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 14, 2013)

Constant lighting is best - you want a well lit target to focus on, as well as image.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 14, 2013)

Focal uses live view, I don't think flash would work. they say that even steady light is needed.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, back to the old drawing board. Thanks for the replies. 

Jim


----------



## scottkinfw (Aug 14, 2013)

Take it outside- plus, you will make some vitamin D.



Jim Saunders said:


> Well, back to the old drawing board. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 14, 2013)

scottkinfw said:


> Take it outside- plus, you will make some vitamin D.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Considering that I can tan under a 60 watt incandescent lamp, that might be pushing my luck...

That said if we get a calm day here sometime I might try it. I have a better tripod head coming that should help too.

Jim


----------



## ahab1372 (Aug 14, 2013)

Two simple work lights 250W each (less than $30 at home depot) worked for me, if you don't have other lamps that qualify and double as desk lamps. 

Flash would not help the AF and focusing would be inconsistent because of low light as the flash fires after focusing


----------



## Botts (Aug 17, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> Well, back to the old drawing board. Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Jim



My solution was: go to Home Depot, buy two 500w halogen construction lamps that came with a stand, light FoCal target. All is good.

Cost me under $30 on sale.


----------

